# Warning: DO NOT AND I MEAN DO NOT



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

DON'T FISH AT THE YORKTOWN POWER PLANT- IN BOTH THE OUTLET OR THE INLET
This past weekend da' moms and family wnated to go fishing. So my girlfriend, brother, my sister and mom's went at the outlet for some pullage. A VMRC officer came and we thought no big deal( we all had fishing licence's). I'ved fished there for years and never had a problem at all. As I went to the truck to answer a phone call from work, the officer passed me and proceeded down to where we were fishing. He wrote my moms, sister and (the worst one)My girlfriend a ticket for trasspassing to fish. Instead of asking us to pack up and never return he got not just 1 female mad but 3. Just wan'ted to say thanks guy The only reason my girlfriends little brother did not get ont is because he had his rod lent up againts the rocks and was not fishing at the excact time when he pulled up. This by far is the exact reason why I have little respect for most of the VMRC officers. Instead of arresting the oreantal man that was baggin every fish he caught and hiding them in the rocks. You canot fish there at all and the one way that you can is if you are a dominon work and you have a permit. bottom line that's it


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Jay,

Sorry you and your crew had a bad day. 

I believe that in addition to Dominion employees, any resident of Yorktown that has proof of residence is elegible to obtain a permit to fish there.

I'm sure there are others on the board that can clear this up.

Tight Lines,

Walt


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, Don't Fish The One In Chesapeake Either Cuz The Water Is On Fire, There Are Man Eating Dogs, The Fish Glow Yellow From All The Contamination, You Will Get Arrested Or Molested 'deliverance' Style, And Worst Of All, There Ain't No Fish In There Anyway Except A Few Carp And Mud Shad. What An Awful Place. It's Just That Fisherman Get So Crazy This Time Of Year From Lack Of Fishing That They Start Making Up Crazy Stories About 'hot Ditch' Type Places Becuz Of The Boredom. What A Joke!


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

You have to be a York County resident to fish there. It changed about a year ago. If you are, you have to stop by the warehouse and fill out paperwork and they will give you a permit that you must have visible at all times. The officers are under strict rules by the owner to enforce all laws.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Actually it was 2 years ago that they changed the permit system. Heck I even posted why it happened. Sorry for your trouble. Oh and you are only allowed to fish the Outlet(unless they Changed it)


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, pretty sure we had posted up that there were new rules on fishing there and just about the same sure there are posted signs for the tresspassing without a permit. 
Sorry for the tickets and hope all works out well in the end.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34389&highlight=power+plant+ditch
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=602&highlight=york+river+hot+ditch


----------



## kastinkenny (Aug 17, 2005)

*Warning taken*

Im not trying to be a dick but why does it have to be an oriental man? Oriental is a somewhat dated term referring persons native to Asia or descended from an Asian people. Asian is now a widely preffered term. All kidding aside, why the stereotype?

I've seen plenty of people, black, white, red, purple break rules. I don't go ranting about some ******* dude keeping undersized stripers. Your beef is with the VMRC, not with some "oreantal man". Stop the ignorance please.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

:beer: you gotta watch out fer them Pac islanders too..


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

kastinkenny said:


> Im not trying to be a dick but why does it have to be an oriental man? Oriental is a somewhat dated term referring persons native to Asia or descended from an Asian people. Asian is now a widely preffered term. All kidding aside, why the stereotype?
> I've seen plenty of people, black, white, red, purple break rules. I don't go ranting about some ******* dude keeping undersized stripers. Your beef is with the VMRC, not with some "oreantal man". Stop the ignorance please.


opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
Russians are Asian so are Indians(dot not feather)Idon't know about Indians but I know russians aren't orientals .would it be more acceptable to call him by color like white or blackor red  or yellow .probably not!that would send you over the edge it seems to me.
you have to be able to differentiate between people and paint a picture when describing a situation.why do you have to be so sensative ******* doesn,t describe a persons origin NOR is it NICE,oriental does as does african and euro or nords or anglos ect....and theses are not mean expressions. the guy is just telling a story as most good fisherman do. so take a chill pill dude we are all fisherman here:fishing: , meaning we're all different but the same. the guy is just a little heated is all. OK SUGAR PLUM ,AND DON'T WORRY WE ALL LOVE YOU


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I totally agree with kastinkenny. You should keep your stereotypes to yourself. I feel bad for you and your family for what occured, but the law is the law and if you did not have a permit to fish there and was trespassing it is the fisherman's responsibilty to keep updated with the rules and regs.


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> I totally agree with kastinkenny. You should keep your stereotypes to yourself. I feel bad for you and your family for what occured, but the law is the law and if you did not have a permit to fish there and was trespassing it is the fisherman's responsibilty to keep updated with the rules and regs.


:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 
YEAH BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO PUT UP A SIGN....ANYBODY WOULD BE PISSED AND ALL THE GUY SAID WAS ORIENTAL!!!!!NOT *******  LiKE GOOD OLD KASTIN KENNY.


WEBSTERS DEFINITION of 

ORIENT a. rising, as the sun; lustrous (applied to pearls);n. the east;Eastern COUNTRIES......

ORIENTAL a. EASTERN pertaining to COMING FROM THE EAST;n.(Cap.)an Asiatic....
Yep webster said it not me,and I didn't see the word stereotype or dated in hose definitions.....


Now does anybody want to look up ******* 4 KT_UMCP AND GOOD OLD KASTIN KENNY, NOT TO BE A DICK OFCOURSE...with lots of love with sugar and honey C.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya'll refer to ******** like it's an Insult,,, ******* is a term most of us Southern Boys enjoyed being called, means we is just good-ol boys from down home.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

christos said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> Russians are Asian so are Indians(dot not feather)Idon't know about Indians but I know russians aren't orientals .would it be more acceptable to call him by color like white or blackor red  or yellow .probably not!that would send you over the edge it seems to me.
> you have to be able to differentiate between people and paint a picture when describing a situation.why do you have to be so sensative ******* doesn,t describe a persons origin NOR is it NICE,oriental does as does african and euro or nords or anglos ect....and theses are not mean expressions. the guy is just telling a story as most good fisherman do. so take a chill pill dude we are all fisherman here:fishing: , meaning we're all different but the same. the guy is just a little heated is all. OK SUGAR PLUM ,AND DON'T WORRY WE ALL LOVE YOU



The term oriental is similar to *****, both were accepted term in the past, but i don't see people using ***** here. also with your argument, where indians and russians are asian, using african does not make any sense, because people who live in northern africa are arabs, different from subsaharan african. anyway if a fellow fisherman feel offended by being called an oriental, you should respect that.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

kastinkenny said:


> Im not trying to be a dick but why does it have to be an oriental man? Oriental is a somewhat dated term referring persons native to Asia or descended from an Asian people. Asian is now a widely preffered term. All kidding aside, why the stereotype?
> 
> I've seen plenty of people, black, white, red, purple break rules. I don't go ranting about some ******* dude keeping undersized stripers. Your beef is with the VMRC, not with some "oreantal man". Stop the ignorance please.


I'm going to go one step further and point out the beef shouldn't be with the officer, but with the Yorktown city commission which changed the rules. The officer is just some poor schmloe doing his job. People are so fast to blame the officers when they get a ticket....blame the bloody politicians. They're the ones that make the assinine rules after all. 

Now to tell you how to get out of the ticket; if there aren't any signs in the area you were at stating you couldn't fish/be there, take photos and bring to court. In order to prove trespassing they have to prove that you were barred from being on the property either verbaly or in writing; in writing being a sign. Of course, if there WERE signs then you're SOL.


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

terpfan said:


> The term oriental is similar to *****, both were accepted term in the past, but i don't see people using ***** here. also with your argument, where indians and russians are asian, using african does not make any sense, because people who live in northern africa are arabs, different from subsaharan african. anyway if a fellow fisherman feel offended by being called an oriental, you should respect that. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> IT may not be country of origin specific but it does give a relative locaton ,which is what the term was intended to do considering the diferences in culture and what have you . further more it is nothin like ***** my friend , because ***** does not refer to somebodies geographical origin in the world, ***** refers to a color (black).
> ...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Christos before you come on here trying to flip through the pages and try to lecture us on what Webster has to say if you are not an asian man then you will not understand. I am an "Asian" man and myself and other asians take offense when we are reffered to as "orientals". Terpfan tried to tell you this but you keep trying to provoke. 

We are all "one" in the fishing community and on this board.

...*Now does anybody want to look up ******* 4 KT_UMCP *...

Don't even try and go there dude. You messed up and anyone would be offended. I don't believe on this thread i use the term ******* my brotha.


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> Christos before you come on here trying to flip through the pages and try to lecture us on what Webster has to say if you are not an asian man then you will not understand. I am an "Asian" man and myself and other asians take offense when we are reffered to as "orientals". Terpfan tried to tell you this but you keep trying to provoke.
> 
> We are all "one" in the fishing community and on this board.
> 
> ...


         
Well I'm really sorry for your offended peoples my brotha, but I have no sympathy for those of you who want to give meaning to someones inabillity to be as polliticly correct as you wish them to be. especially when you re misunderstanding what is being said. Read the definition its crystal clear in what is being said. No one is discriminating here, someone is just expressing themselves and sharing there day while somebody else is critisizing. I'm just sick of people like you who want to make abig deal out of something because the exact latitude and longitude wasn't given to describe the mans origin .Give me a break. put your national pride aside and realize that not everybody is as proficient as you and your homeboy in makin the distinction between every yellow skinned american and where they come from. even if you were right an justified in what your saying you can't stand on your point when hurling terms like ******* and ***** cause there is no comparison between takin offense and discriminating.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

both quotes are from the Wikipedia:

"In Washington State it is illegal to use the word oriental in legislative and government-related documents because of the term's negative connotations"

"***** means "black" in Spanish and Portuguese (Latin: niger = "black"). Before the 1970s, it was an ethnic term applied to black people of African origin; however it is now generally considered either archaic or a slur (see also ******) except for its inclusion in the names of some organizations founded when the term had currency, e.g. the United ***** College Fund)"



before 1970's, the term ***** (which mean black) was a correct term for a subsaharan african person and their descents, like the term oriental, people thought it had a negative connotation and stop using that term. i'm pretty sure people like you were saying the same thing like "what is the big deal???" in the 70's.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

If you recall JAY said in the first post it was an OREANTAL .soooo obviously this is a different race not represented here..... Seriously though of all sports ... This Fishing board has come to racial profiling? Give me a break ....Its just fishing ,, I mean sometimes I mis Identify a Fish ..ie pigfish pinfish small black drum or small shepshead .... I wonder if the fish get mad when its flopping on a pier and the 1st time fisherman asks anyone who is around and they start calling out names?? BTW this is Just my attemp to lighten this thread ...........D


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Christos, aren't you the one posting this sh*t up in the first place about correcting people? If you plan on taking that route them be prepared to take some of your own medicine. 

...*I'm just sick of people like you who want to make abig deal out of something because the exact latitude and longitude wasn't given to describe the mans origin .Give me a break*....

This is a very ignorant comment. What are you exactly sick of? I stated that I felt bad for Jay and his family, but rules are rules and it is the duty of the fishermen to find out about any rule and reg changes. Don't come on here to educate me on what you found in the dictionary on a terminology that you do not understand the "roots" of. 

You are a relatively new member and I suggest you do some research on previous threads about illegal poaching and fishing ettiquetes in references to different nationalities and how it is unwarranted to target a specific race or creed.

I am sure Jay was flamed during this incident, anyone would be if they were in his situation. but there was a racial slur in there that I did not find appropriate. 

...*Give me a break. put your national pride aside and realize that not everybody is as proficient as you and your homeboy in makin the distinction between every yellow skinned american and where they come from*...

Listen, neither you or I will understand the deep roots when it comes to cultures outside of our own and this "yellow skinned american" is trying to educate you on a very simple fact, which is asians find the term orintal to be degrading. You can't even say the word "asian" can you? So that is why now you now reffered to asians as yellow skinned americans? Ignorant.

Read my first post and tell me how it must of somehow offended you???


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

terpfan said:


> both quotes are from the Wikipedia:
> 
> "In Washington State it is illegal to use the word oriental in legislative and government-related documents because of the term's negative connotations"
> 
> ...


:--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :-
YOU DON"T KNOW PEOPLE LIKE ME BUBBA!
YOU JUST DON T GET IT .... nobdy was walking around when the chinese were building the U.S.railroad saying you damn oriental move your ass before I whip it.THEY USED HARSHER WORDS .SURE THERE WAS DISCRIMINATION,BUT THEY WEREN't SLAVES .YOU "asians" weren't dragged here from your homes to work and niether did my family we got paid.... AND FURTHER MORE YOU AND I BOTH KNOW ,AS I'M SURE EVERYBODY ELSE KNOWS, WHAT THE DEROGATORY TERMS FOR YOUR RACE OF PEOPLE ARE, AND IT AIN'T ORIENTAL BUBBA DON'T compare ORIENTAL TO ***** OR ****** THERE IS JUST NO CONTEST OR COMPARISON.......


AND FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO REALLY GIVE A SHIT
here is what you get when you go to WIKIPEDIA AND PUT IN ORIENTAL......SO cut the shit.....
IS THE JURY OUT OR NOT YOU decide I like the last paragraph personaly.
with lots of love and lots peanut butter jelly and sugar on top C.
                  

The term "Oriental" is derived from the Latin word oriens, which is the present participle of "orior": to rise. The implication is that it refers to the rising sun, hence the use of Orient to describe the "land of the rising sun", i.e. the Far East, and is exactly analogous with the Chinese term for Japan. Comparable terms are the French-derived "Levant" and "Anatolia" from the Greek anatole, two further locations for the direction in which the sun rises. The opposite term "Occident" - derived from the Latin word occidens, from the verb "occido": I fall - was once used to describe the western world, i.e. the "land of the falling (setting) sun", but is slowly falling into disuse.

The creation of a polarity oriens/occidens originated in Roman imperial administration from the time of Diocletian and was taken up in Christian Latin literature, but the term Orient did not enter Western European languages until the time of the Crusades[1]

Although oriental is generally considered a neutral term in the UK, other parts of the Commonwealth and most of Europe, there is some disagreement as to whether the word oriental has come to possess negative connotations in North America. It's not difficult to find discussion groups on the net debating the connotations from and perceptions implied by the term oriental. In Washington State it is illegal to use the word oriental in legislative and government-related documents because of the term's negative connotations[2]. But the opposing viewpoint seems to be supported by the fact that the term is not barred from use in 49 other states and the District of Columbia. The term is used on hundreds of thousands of government and state websites and documents across in the USA describing place names [3], medicine[4][5], wildlife [6][7] plants[8], food[9][10] and people [11][12][13] or communities.[14][15][16][17][18][19][20] The term is even found on Equal Opportunity Employment[21] and Fair Housing [22] documents. According to the FBI, some Asian gangs refer to themselves as oriental. [23][24] Prominent Filipina commentator Michelle Malkin's official site uses the term repeatedly.[25] [26] [27][28]

It is purported that there has been a gradual shift in academia toward alternative terminologies that are supposedly more politically proper than the term "Oriental"[citation needed] and that many American Universities will no longer accept the official use of the term "Oriental"[citation needed]. But there is obviously some disagreement as to whether the term has negative connotations as the American Oriental Society and others continue to use the term in its publishings.

In non-academic circles there seem to be even fewer changes. This is evidenced by the fact that conservative commentators regularly employ the term in current usage[29]. Businesses such as Peninsular and Oriental Steam Navigation Company, Mandarin Oriental, Oriental Financial Group, Inc.,Orient Thai Airlines, Orient Steam Navigation Company, Orient Watch Co., Neptune Orient Lines are just a few of many successful enterprises to share this term as a part of their name


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Listen bubba, in that last paragraph which you so eloquently copied and pasted did you see the word "oriental" specifically targeted to an individual??? Listen, you do not understand. When you refer to an asian *person *as an "oriental" it is a slander, discriminatory and has a negative connotation. I don't know what nationality you are, but I am sure that in your lifetime you were reffered to a slang that you did not appreciate but the perpatrator found no wrong in it. You whole last post was a disciminating slander. and for the record...YOU ARE THE ONE THAT WILL NEVER GET IT and YOU DEFINATELY DO NOT "KNOW" THE ROOTS OF DIFFERENT PEOPLE OUTSIDE YOUR RACE from reading your last post. YOU JUST DON"T GET IT.

This is very simple, it is not polite to call an ASIAN person "Oriental", you seem to have a problem with this.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

damn is fishin that slow? With this mild winter, you would think these posts wouldn't start till mid Febuary.....sip a cold one, cast out and relax.

If people of ethnicity pi$$ ya off that bad....find a new fishing hole and fish it by yourself...don't hang around these parts if ya want to stay away from us Asians...but think before ya post...some of the better anglers on this board are Asian or Pacific Islanders.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ...some of the better anglers on this board are Asian or Pacific Islanders.


Really ... I thought they were just fishermen 

All kidding aside how about we drop this as it is clear that mutual ground is not being achieved here.

Actually since the weather is a bit balmy for January the fishing is actually better than it usually is so people should get off their keyboards and go get some fish!

I do have to admit some ignorance on my part. I had no clue that the term 'oriental' had a negative connotation to it. I have not heard that term used in a long (unless I saw an old movie or something). I really would have felt bad recalling that term from my memory and using thinking I was just using a term from the past with no connotations to it. Part of the problem is that (especially before the internet) there is really no hard and fast dictionary or whatever to see whats offensive and what is not. If your parents grew up using a certain term that was fine in their generation and then you hear it you think its fine. Then 10 years go by and you use it and suddenly its a bad word you feel like poop and or get defensive because you do not know. Maybe thats the case here, maybe jay is getting defensive because he did not know. Now I did not know until a few years ago. Even my wife (filipina) had no clue that 'oriental' had a bad connotation to it. So now I have learned. Maybe instead of getting defensive Jay just accept that you now know that oriental is not the proper term to use. I don't think anyone would have been offended if Jay used the term Asian instead of Oriental (as long as he was accurately describing a person he saw poaching)


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

ok!

has everyone had their say? can we get back to fishing now?

:beer:


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*to curve the conversation*

I remember as a kid growing up I spent alot of time with my grandfather not just fishing but doing alot of things and to say the least he was extremly colorful in his decribtions and name calling of certain ethinic backgrounds..And he wasnt shy about how he felt. i.e. he was as racist


Gowing up in the society and time that I did I could clearly see that although there were other people in the world that felt like him, there seemed to be alot more who didnt. As I got a little older I started to understand the world a little better understand the history in which some people base their opinions.

As an adult I have formed my own opinions and they are to not see color in an individual but to see that indiviual and judge him/her for what he/she really is. And as a parent I am teaching my son the same thing. We as parents have the abilty to eradicate this mentallity of stereotyping
and rasicm.

Jay not calling you a racist at all..... But :beer: to a day when that man will be reffered to in your story as a poacher instead of an oriental.. 

MATT


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Can I get a whooha for the AC up in here!!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Now this has been interesting!Anyone ever notice how them red-necks all look alike? ....the R


----------



## Cnice (Aug 16, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> Listen bubba, in that last paragraph which you so eloquently copied and pasted did you see the word "oriental" specifically targeted to an individual??? Listen, you do not understand. When you refer to an asian *person *as an "oriental" it is a slander, discriminatory and has a negative connotation. I don't know what nationality you are, but I am sure that in your lifetime you were reffered to a slang that you did not appreciate but the perpatrator found no wrong in it. You whole last post was a disciminating slander. and for the record...YOU ARE THE ONE THAT WILL NEVER GET IT and YOU DEFINATELY DO NOT "KNOW" THE ROOTS OF DIFFERENT PEOPLE OUTSIDE YOUR RACE from reading your last post. YOU JUST DON"T GET IT.
> 
> This is very simple, it is not polite to call an ASIAN person "Oriental", you seem to have a problem with this.


 DEEE DEEE DEEEE bubba DEEE DEEE DEEE 

ITS ALL RIGHT THERE!!!!BLACK AND WHITE!!!! IF YOU WANT TO CRY ILL SAY IM SORRY,BUT IF YOU WANT TO DEBATE LETS. But whatever you do don't try to take the moral high ground here and try to make everyone out to be RAcIST for saying ORIENTAL THATS WRONG and it DOESNOT EVEN COME close to what the connotation that ***** HAS . AND as far as politeness goes its not polite to post on somebodies thread and correct them with YOUR OPINION of what is politicly correct mumbo jumbo. THE JURY IS STILL OUT ,AND IF YOU WANT TO PREACH TO SOMEONE ,START WITH YOUR OWN PEOPLE WHO USE THE NOUN (PERSON ,PLACE OR THING) ORIENTAL FOR THIER ORGINIZATION , GANGS, CLUBS, RUGS, NOODLES ECT...THAT IS WHERE YOU START!!!! AND WHEN THAT'S DONE YOU CAN START CRITICIZING AND INTERJECTING OPINIONS ON OTHER PEOPLES THREADS. YOU HYPOCRITE, TAKING THE MORAL HIGH GROUND, AND TRYING TO MAKE SOMETHING OUT OF NOTHING IN SOMEONE ELSES PASTURES AS YOU ADMITTEDLY USE FRASES LIKE *******. YOU CALL SOMEONE AN [email protected]#*!N ******* AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS SINCE ITS SO ACCEPTED BY ALL. CALL ME A ******* TO MY FACE AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS....WITH LOTS OF LOVE ,KISSES,ROOTBEER,SYRUP,WHIPPED CREAM,AND A CHERRYON TOP.....C

AND HERE IS THE BULL SHIT ONCE AGAIN FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO CARE...........
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
The term is even found on Equal Opportunity Employment[21] and Fair Housing [22] documents. According to the FBI, some Asian gangs refer to themselves as oriental. [23][24] Prominent Filipina commentator Michelle Malkin's official site uses the term repeatedly.[25] [26] [27][28]

It is purported that there has been a gradual shift in academia toward alternative terminologies that supposedly are more politically proper than the term "Oriental"[citation needed] and that many American Universities will no longer accept the official use of the term "Oriental"[citation needed]. But there is obviously some disagreement as to whether the term has negative connotations as the American Oriental Society and others continue to use the term in its publishings.

In non-academic circles there seem to be even fewer changes. This is evidenced by the fact that conservative commentators regularly employ the term in current usage[29]. Businesses such as Peninsular and Oriental Steam Navigation Company, Mandarin Oriental, Oriental Financial Group, Inc.,Orient Thai Airlines, Orient Steam Navigation Company, Orient Watch Co., Neptune Orient Lines are just a few of many successful enterprises to share this term as a part of their name.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

You are truely IGNORANT!! and you call someone a F**KING Oriental and see what happens. I believe you are the one that came on here and hijacked this thread and created an open arguement amongst the big asian/pacific islander population on this board.

With lots of love, saki, sushi, sashimi with a banzai tree on top....H


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

That's enough, this board is for debates about fishing, you two need to take this up via PMs.


----------

